# Anyone else hate saw dust?



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My shop has been long overdue for a fresh layout and a good cleaning. Got up early Saturday and started rearranging the layout according to a plan I had worked out. *Geepers there's saw dust everywhere! * I'm not talking about those innocent fresh piles of saw dust left by a table saw cut. Everything I moved had piles of cob-web covered saw dust mixed with regular dust, cotton wood, and other unspeakable "stuff"....it's on top of, underneath, beside, inside, outside, overhead, underfoot, and even coating the vertical surfaces. The progress on rearranging slowed to a crawl while I swept and scooped repeatedly after everything I moved….I looked like a reverse raccoon within an hour! For a guy who loves woodworking, I sure do hate saw dust!

Once all was said and done (and I said plenty!), I had a new layout that should work better than what I had, clean tools, a clean DC with an empty bag and new duct layout, and I even managed to toss a few items I'm never gonna miss. So now I've got a clean shop with a little more space. Kudos to Grizzly's shop planner layout tool ....pretty neat tool if you've never seen it before.

That is all….rant over!

The new layout compliments of Grizzly's website:


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

ahh yes.. (coughing) I'll check back in a few projects. The Eeeee-ViL Dust will be returning.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I just spent the week end improving my dust collector performance by shortening the length of a few runs, replacing 4" flex tubing with 5" and sealing the joints with flexible weather stripping. It is definitely not my favorite wood working project, but my nose is much happier.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah!! I hate saw dust ;-(( It never bothered me, but lately I seem to be getting hayfever and it is a trigger.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats on the clean up. I enjoy the grizzly program too.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

I can't imagine that anyone enjoys it! But every few projects, after cleaning up I take the leaf blower in the shop (my two car garage) and blow it out. Wood piles, corners, etc. Works pretty well, just wear a dust mask!


----------



## Joekwon80 (Mar 16, 2012)

^ and a tyvek suit!

I'm doing the same thing right now, organizing my shop that is, and I just had to go in and wipe down a bunch of stuff that shouldn't collect dust!

Hate the stuff will always hate it.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Just remember that's what your lungs look like too . I'm a little late to the dust collection/air filtration game, but now that I spend 20+ hours a week in my shop making saw dust, it has become more of a priority.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I think for most of us, dust abatement is a never ending battle… My biggest dust enemy is forgetting to run the dust collector… This would be a lot easier if I didn't have to drag an extension cord to the laundry room every time…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good, dust collection is important.


----------

